# western suburbanite



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

What are the reviews on the Western Suburbanite plow. It seems rather light, but for personal use, is it up to the task? What does a new 7'6" cost, approximately?


----------



## Snap-n-go Plow (Sep 28, 2010)

Try this www.snapngoplow.com


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

What are you planing on putting it on? Stay away from that Snap-N-Go plow that thing looks like a POS.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

mercer_me;1245418 said:


> What are you planing on putting it on? Stay away from that Snap-N-Go plow that thing looks like a POS.


I agree^^^^^


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

mercer_me;1245418 said:


> What are you planing on putting it on? Stay away from that Snap-N-Go plow that thing looks like a POS.


I agree on that Sanp thing. I am going to put it on a 2005 Chevy 1500 where I currently have a Boss standard duty straight blade. The Boss is a little heavy for the truck so I thought about getting a 2500HD but I don't wnat to get stuck with the bad gas mileage on that truck year round. So instead I thought about getting a lighter plow. I really only do my own driveway and relatives....no commercial plowing for me.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

mercer_me;1245418 said:


> Stay away from that Snap-N-Go plow that thing looks like a POS.


What the heck is that thing?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

sabres07;1245555 said:


> I agree on that Sanp thing. I am going to put it on a 2005 Chevy 1500 where I currently have a Boss standard duty straight blade. The Boss is a little heavy for the truck so I thought about getting a 2500HD but I don't wnat to get stuck with the bad gas mileage on that truck year round. So instead I thought about getting a lighter plow. I really only do my own driveway and relatives....no commercial plowing for me.


A Boss Standard Duty is not to heavy for your truck. But, if you want to go lighter you should go with a 7.5' Boss Sport Duty or the 7.5' Fisher SD. The Homesteader is to light for a full size truck.


----------

